# The Average Horse Girls Journal of horsey antics.



## MissColonel (Jun 1, 2014)

Well since my last log pretty much explained how I started my craze with horses I guess this will be my current log and then will go from there. :thumbsup:

Well Currently I am living 10mins away from my 3 horses and I also help take care of 25 other peoples horses. A lot of crazy has happened in my life this past year but i think is finally explaining why. 

In august I will finally be going back to college for either photography or equine studies. I still haven't fully decided yet but if i can financially afford to go to a nice equine school later I think I will do that. Horses are my passion and the reason I love to take photos or paint them. 





































I seriously don't know what I would do with out horses, they truly keep me sane and happy.


----------



## MissColonel (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi everyone  Today I have been kinda a bum but still managed to get to the barn and work Lacie my 5yr Appaloosa. I think she did very well today and might have found a bit that she enjoys!!:wink: I really can't wait to start riding her again and I bet with a bit she actually likes things might go a bit smoother. 

When I got her last year I was so excited to have a horse to start on my own. So far her training is going pretty well and I had a trainer come see her last week and said her foundation is very strong. It was kinda nice to hear that since the trainer who taught me a lot of what I know passed away about 5yrs ago. I think in a couple of months she is going to be a great horse and possibly a great reiner ;-)


----------

